# Lets talk labels



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I print mine on my home printer with stock from onlinelabels.com. A laser printer would be better but I only have an inkjet. After printing, I give them a spray of fixer to render them a bit more duable. The big advantage is that changes are easy to make such as different floral sources, weights, etc.
Plus- no minimum order.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I have done something simple up on Avery label sheets and used their online design app. I find labels and honey containers to be way overpriced. It is a large chunk of the money involved to put honey on the shelf. That said, well designed, catchy packaging and label does make sales to a higher price market.

Does anyone have experience with a good roll on adhesive that will work on plain paper?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

If you're using Avery labels, you should check out the onlinelabels. Great selection and really good stickum.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I did a search for label adhesive and found the 3m spray on type but no roll on yet.

I am not very competent with printers and computer label making, perhaps this is something that I need to study up on.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

cg3, I really like your design, you done a nice job on it, I hope I can end up with one as well designed .


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

That design was from Laura Hetrick- hetrickhoneybees.com -before she went out of business.
There are a number of online label design programs. They make it really easy. I don't want to sound like an advertisement but onlinelabels has one that you can use if you buy from them.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I use VistaPrint.com

Do your designs and hold it in your shopping cart. Then wait for the sale emails to place your order. Best I've seen is 50% off + free shipping.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Lauri said:


> I use VistaPrint.com
> 
> Do your designs and hold it in your shopping cart. Then wait for the sale emails to place your order. Best I've seen is 50% off + free shipping.


Lauri, I have been using vistaprint for a couple of years and they have never offered me a discount, maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I will go to their site and see if I can activate something so they will send me special offers, thanks for the information.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Stan, I probably signed up for email notifications of specials. I get emails about twice a month or more.
It can take some time to design your products, so if you do it ahead of time and have them ready, you can order quickly. Especially if you are busy and don't have the time right at that moment the special is offered. Those specails usually last only about 2-3 days.
They do brochure and yard sighs too. Here's my tri fold, inside and out. These cost me about .27 cents each. The site is very user friendly. I've done business cards and large yard signs too. Been very happy with the quality & price.
Even though I have just a small queen rearing program going on, people still want information and having the brochures and facebook page helps me avoid having to answer the same questions over and over. Allows me to stay focused on my work.

I don't sell honey at this point, but a nice brochure with photos & details about your home raised local honey would be great for securing a loyal customer base I would think.



















Large peel and stick labels:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

There are at least two dealers who will work with you to produce a quality, custom designed label that will not smudge with normal conditions. These are Blue Sky Bee Supply, www.blueskybeesupply.com, and Betterbee, www.betterbee.com. Because of the custom design element these need to be developed/ordered with some telephone interaction rather than solely via the web. I think you will find either and both to very helpful at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I took my ideas and a picture I wanted to Office Max and they put the picture and printed my text on it much like Lauri's labels. Then they printed them on Avery Labels off their shelf and it works out very reasonably priced. I have no real urge to learn the technology to do it myself so this worked extremely well for me. I would post the label but I am technology deaf in both years and in between :<} But I still have a real nice custom label.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>they printed them on Avery Labels off their shelf and it works out very reasonably priced. I have no real urge to learn the technology to do it myself

Online Labels are a fraction of the cost of off the shelf Avery Labels at Office Max and the online design that Avery and Maestro offer are very simple to master. Your method is fine for small quantities but expensive if you are doing a couple hundred bottles a year.


----------



## thebeemanuk (Oct 16, 2014)

Here a good honey label template
http://www.aalabels.com/blog/printa...r-label-template-set-curved-honeycomb-design/

These labels from online labels
http://www.onlinelabels.com/OL996.htm


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What do you all consider a good per label price? Say for Panel Bears, 8oz jars, 1lb jars, 1lb No Drip, 2lb jars, and 5lb jars?


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow great ideas, I will need to look at these web sites and see if I can get something going before summer gets here.

Like Vance I am not very good with technology to print it myself so perhaps I can meet technology half way. I like the Betterbee/Blueskysupply route and the online label savings is something to shoot for, Lauri you have some nicely done labels and brochures they are inspiring.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I am NOT great on the computer. If I was able to figure it out, I think most people can.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How many jars of honey are you planning on selling each year? I buy labels in rolls of 500 to 1,000 per roll. My labels are generic. When I started out I went to a friend of mine who was a book publisher. We looked in a catalog that any Print Shop has on hand, private shops and Office Max type outlets. We picked label stock which matched the size and shape of jar. We picked a back ground color, font style and letter color. So, from 8oz jars on up to 2lb jars the labels all look similar and are easily recognizable from a distance. My 5lb jar has illustration on it and are colored. They are my most expensive label, 20 cents each, I think.

I went to a local college and talked to some Art Teachers. They did come up with some ideas but I didn't use them. I've been using what I have too long. Maybe the next generation will change things. Labels aren't keeping sales down.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lauri said:


> I am NOT great on the computer. If I was able to figure it out, I think most people can.


You are too modest sometimes Lauri.  You may not be great on the computer, but you have good taste and know what you want and how what you want should look.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

We're still using Amy Hill (graphic artist for Dadant). Fantastic customer service. Customs labels. 

Amy Hill [email protected]


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Look on the bright side Mark, even if you don't use that label you posted a while ago, Charlie Harper can!
:lpf:


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> You are too modest sometimes Lauri.  You may not be great on the computer, but you have good taste and know what you want and how what you want should look.


Thank you kind sir


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> How many jars of honey are you planning on selling each year? I buy labels in rolls of 500 to 1,000 per roll. My labels are generic. When I started out I went to a friend of mine who was a book publisher. We looked in a catalog that any Print Shop has on hand, private shops and Office Max type outlets. We picked label stock which matched the size and shape of jar. We picked a back ground color, font style and letter color. So, from 8oz jars on up to 2lb jars the labels all look similar and are easily recognizable from a distance. My 5lb jar has illustration on it and are colored. They are my most expensive label, 20 cents each, I think.
> 
> I went to a local college and talked to some Art Teachers. They did come up with some ideas but I didn't use them. I've been using what I have too long. Maybe the next generation will change things. Labels aren't keeping sales down.


Mark,
These are inspiring ideas, I am planning on 500 or less for 1 pound jars, I do have a daughter who is an accomplished artist and she has done bottle label designs for wineries out in California, perhaps I can get her to design me something and I can take it to a local print shop in town and see what they will charge to print them .


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

AstroBee said:


> We're still using Amy Hill (graphic artist for Dadant). Fantastic customer service. Customs labels.
> 
> Amy Hill [email protected]


Thank you AstroBee, this may well be an avenue that I can take, I will see what my Daughter has to say when we visit her for Christmas and if she is too busy to do my design I will definitely consider Amy Hill.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Lauri said:


> I am NOT great on the computer. If I was able to figure it out, I think most people can.


Lauri,
I am not great on the computer and I am unable figure most things out lol. The logic of a computer is backwards from my own, I do try but it isn't a pretty sight. I am not in the "most people can category" I am in the small group following behind .


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

WWW said:


> Lauri,
> I am not great on the computer and I am unable figure most things out lol.


Dang Bill, you figured out how to quote and post on BS. You'll "get" what you need to "get." The neatest thing that can happen when you're stumped on the computer is someone looking over your shoulder and saying "Let me show you how!"


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

deknow said:


> Look on the bright side Mark, even if you don't use that label you posted a while ago, Charlie Harper can!
> :lpf:


Who is Charlie Harper.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lauri said:


> Thank you kind sir


You are welcome Ma'am.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Who is Charlie Harper.


He was running the Russian breeding program for a while.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I've found good colored photos can draw attention & tell your story. Be sure the photo you use isn't copyrighted. I only use my own photos to assure I won't get into trouble later. 
By using a super macro setting on your camera, you can take your photo with enough out of focus area to make your text stand out.



















I've just scrolled through my photos and selected a couple that worked well for advertising. This year I plan to take specific photos just for this use. If the queen cells in this photo were a little smaller, the blury area a little larger, I'd have more room for text.


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

I'm another www.onlinelabels.com user. They are fast to ship, quality product, and Maestro is easy to use, and free with an order.

Honey, lipbalm, hand cream, etc. all have www.onlinelabels.com labels on them.


----------



## poppy1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Great information


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

snl said:


> Dang Bill, you figured out how to quote and post on BS. You'll "get" what you need to "get." The neatest thing that can happen when you're stumped on the computer is someone looking over your shoulder and saying "Let me show you how!"


I will take a closer look at online labels.com perhaps its not too late for me but don't hold your breath .


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

AstroBee said:


> We're still using Amy Hill (graphic artist for Dadant). Fantastic customer service. Customs labels.
> 
> Amy Hill [email protected]


I second AstroBee. Amy did my labels, she is easy to work with and she is a "bee person", which counts with me. Seems like a very nice lady and she has an artist's eye for detail.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

deknow said:


> He was running the Russian breeding program for a while.


He has more hair than I and looks like he might have a nicer smile.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> What do you all consider a good per label price? Say for Panel Bears, 8oz jars, 1lb jars, 1lb No Drip, 2lb jars, and 5lb jars?


Hello mark! I am curious also. I have to order 2500 at a time for my 16 and 21 oz labels not sure what the 46 oz are. I end up paying just under 7 cents per label for the smaller sizes.I would bee curious what others are paying and in what quantities. I think that vista print may be a good idea for a starting place for pricing. I was under the gun to get these new labels as a couple of my stores wanted UPC codes on the jars. At first the 2500 order requirement bothered me but now sales have grown enough that I am fine with it? Any ideas any body how these prices compare ? Thanks GB


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> What do you all consider a good per label price? Say for Panel Bears, 8oz jars, 1lb jars, 1lb No Drip, 2lb jars, and 5lb jars?


I use OL751TY - True Yellow - 1.625" x 1.625" Scalloped Corner Labels from onlinelabels.com. They are 1.2¢ each. I'm not sure what it costs to run them through the printer, but I don't think it's much.

We use that label on our 12oz bears, and 24oz skeps top bottles.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

djastram said:


> I use OL751TY - True Yellow - 1.625" x 1.625" Scalloped Corner Labels from onlinelabels.com. They are 1.2¢ each. I'm not sure what it costs to run them through the printer, but I don't think it's much.
> 
> We use that label on our 12oz bears, and 24oz skeps top bottles.


Are these self adhesive peel & stick 
Or lick & stick

None of the above


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

tommyt said:


> Are these self adhesive peel & stick
> Or lick & stick
> 
> None of the above


Self adhesive peel & stick


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

The ones I use work out to 2.2¢ each. Plus I figure maybe a nickle's worth of ink and fixative spray.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

Talking labels means talking about branding. What sort of identity are you creating around your product? Should your label include a logo? Paul Rand, the created of the apple logo, said that the only mandate for a logo is that it is memorable, distinctive, and clear. Logos should also be reproducible in black and white. I created my logo in illustrator. I wanted something that I could use for beauty products as well as honey. I use moo.com for my printing. They seem affordable and the labels are on vinyl which allows them to get wet without damaging them. To me branding and is a big part of the fun of having a business.


----------



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

Lauri said:


> I use VistaPrint.com


As someone who just about 'gets by' where computers are concerned I'd agree with Lauri. Vista's an immensely user friendly system and as she says, you can get some good deals if you've got the time to wait for them.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

For those of you using onlinelabels.com, which material are you using, and what size? 

I was getting my labels from Laura Hetrick. She doesn't do label anymore in her business but gave permission to her current customers to reprint our labels. I took mine to a print shop and got 1000 for my medium size jars at about 8 cents each. I didn't like the color quality and I went back and asked if next time can it be closer to the original. They could not guarantee it so I'm not using them again. 

I'm also going to look at vista, if they can use my current label and match it--the nice colored ones. Print shop really dulled out my colors.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Margot--great logo! I've been thinking about getting that done and have a co-worker whose boyfriend is an artist and willing to help me when I'm ready. I agree with everything you said.


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

bevy's honeybees said:


> For those of you using onlinelabels.com, which material are you using, and what size?


I use OL751TY - True Yellow - 1.625" x 1.625" Scalloped Corner Labels from onlinelabels.com.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

bevy's honeybees said:


> For those of you using onlinelabels.com, which material are you using, and what size?


Laura told me which ones she was using when she sent me my files.
As far as branding goes, I'm going to end up selling out no matter what label goes on the jar. But I feel there is a perception that a less-than-slick label appeals to my customers who are looking for local raw honey from a small timer.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Were I to do things again I have a number of ideas. Many of them crap, for sure. But here is one I'd like to see someone talented illustrate. 

"The Lazy Beekeepers Honey" On a round 2 lb jar. The illustration would be a Hillbilly Beekeeper, napping laying up against a beehive, in full beesuit, w/the hood flung back so you can see his long beard, ZZzzzs coming from his mouth, snoring, his hive tool in his hand. On the other side stands his wife, in a big dress and boots and a halfsuit w/her smoke and hive tool (because we all know it's the women who really do all the work). The text would be in between the two. And it would be made on paper bag like stock. Rough uneven edges.

There's a free idea for anyone to run with.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hillbilly jokes can be very touchy here.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

cg3 said:


> Laura told me which ones she was using when she sent me my files.
> As far as branding goes, I'm going to end up selling out no matter what label goes on the jar. But I feel there is a perception that a less-than-slick label appeals to my customers who are looking for local raw honey from a small timer.


Yes, I have heard this before, people don't want their labels to look too commercial, but that is part of your branding too.

Burt's Bees is a good example of successful branding. That logo was created by an engraver that was selling their work at the same crafts fairs as Burt's. 

To me, it's a point of pride. I am an artistic person and I want a label that I can feel proud of. 

I always have to ask the question of people that say they sell out of their honey too quickly....Why don't you raise the price?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Margot1d said:


> I always have to ask the question of people that say they sell out of their honey too quickly....Why don't you raise the price?


I feel it's already pretty high. I don't want to just sell to the affluent.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Margot1d said:


> I always have to ask the question of people that say they sell out of their honey too quickly....Why don't you raise the price?


Good question Margot. But it isn't a matter of selling out too quickly, as much as it is that there should be no trouble selling all of the honey one makes. Price is only one thing to think about when selling honey or any other item. And then there is Marketing. What we are talking about, labels, price, and presentation, is all part of Marketing what we make.

Raising prices so what you sell doesn't sell as quickly is a profit making strategy one has to figure out for oneself.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

My wife was sent a Avery template 5395 and labels 8395. Cost about 8.75c each and we print them on an inkjet printer.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

A big part of our marketing, is the 'buy local' concept. To sell it, you really should be living it too. We got labels made at a local print shop, I dont know the exact numbers on them, but I do know it worked out to about 1/4 the cost of printing them ourselves onto label stock with the laser printer.

To me, it's really hard to listen to the beekeeper that goes on about the benefits of 'local honey', if they are going to shop online at faraway places to save a penny on labels. I wonder how well that 'buy local' mantra goes over, when trying to pitch it to the owner (or employee) of the local print shop ? I dont know if we would have saved a penny buying labels online, but we certainly wouldn't have seen the local print shop owner drive up, and buy a handful of honey bottles to go into employee christmas baskets if we did.

Personally, I think that if you are selling honey or other product on all the benefits of 'buy local', then go shopping online to pinch a penny on that product, your entire 'buy local' sales pitch is just snake oil.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Good question Margot. But it isn't a matter of selling out too quickly, as much as it is that there should be no trouble selling all of the honey one makes. Price is only one thing to think about when selling honey or any other item. And then there is Marketing. What we are talking about, labels, price, and presentation, is all part of Marketing what we make.
> 
> Raising prices so what you sell doesn't sell as quickly is a profit making strategy one has to figure out for oneself.


It just seems like you hear people all the time saying that they sell out. They don't have enough supply to meet demand. You also hear about people worrying about their price point for labels and bottles and trying to go the cheapest route. If you have more demand then you can fill, it seems you could raise the price and not have to worry so much about packaging it in the cheapest possible way.

Maybe I am reading too much into what I read on Bee Source


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

grozzie2 said:


> the 'buy local' concept. To sell it, you really should be living it too. We got labels made at a local print shop,


Unfortunately, our local print shop doesn't have access to 'local' ink or paper like yours does. And as far as labor, I'm as 'local' as he is.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

snl is correct


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

cg3 said:


> Another way would be to not fill the bottles to the fill line.


That's tacky.....


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

We got a git and zip ( sort of 7-11) in Lottsburg hard to buy labels from them whatever the cost, so do most of that kind of thing through on line and UPS, Funny I get enquiries about my honey from more than 60 miles away.
Johno


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

If you have pre-designed labels and just need to print on them, MS Access is a good option to do it via making a report. You can incorporate barcodes etc... very easily this way and make subtle changes rather quickly.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

JRG13,

Please give me some more details about the use of MS Access to print bottle labels. How and where in Access.

Steve


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Margot1d said:


> It just seems like you hear people all the time saying that they sell out. They don't have enough supply to meet demand. You also hear about people worrying about their price point for labels and bottles and trying to go the cheapest route. If you have more demand then you can fill, it seems you could raise the price and not have to worry so much about packaging it in the cheapest possible way.
> 
> Maybe I am reading too much into what I read on Bee Source


No, I think you have it about right. Some people don't have much honey to start with. I have enough to cover my market until the next extraction. I raise prices and turn away customers. There is more demand than there is product. Pretty much true across the country. The US doesn't produce enough honey to cover the demands of the market.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Do it via a report design. You can design the report to be the exact dimensions if it's rectangular/square, but you can set it up rows and columns as well for avery labels. Just create a table to pull the data from, and you can set up the layout in the report.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

cg3 said:


> I feel it's already pretty high. I don't want to just sell to the affluent.


That's my thinking too. I mostly sell in Lehigh Acres, which is low and middle income. I charge more per pound when I have to sit at a table for 5 hrs. Less when I'm selling to co-workers etc, where I don't have to use my precious time to sell.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

GOOLE--MS access


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

If you like, pm me the label size you have or email me a picture of your label with the dimensions and I can set up a sample template for you to play with. If you want barcode added let me know. I can do 2d or qr codes as well as your standard code 39. Black and white only for now, but if you have pre printed labels and just need the text added etc it's fairly straightforward


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

bevy's honeybees said:


> That's my thinking too. I mostly sell in Lehigh Acres, which is low and middle income. I charge more per pound when I have to sit at a table for 5 hrs. Less when I'm selling to co-workers etc, where I don't have to use my precious time to sell.


Yeah, I don't think you should do that. Sell it at the same price to everyone. Some day your co-workers are going to see you at the market and ask how come it's cheaper at work. And a market customer is going to hear about it and ask the opposite question. Someone is gonna feel screwed.

I don't do farm markets, I do direct store delivery. Wholesale in other words. But if someone comes to the house I will sell them honey, at a similar price as to what they would pay at the store. I had a friend at Church ask me if I would bring a jar of honey to Church next time for her. I don't like mixing Church and Business. I told her so and steered her towards a couple of outlets in town where she lives and she is happy. I don't like lugging one jar around either. Besides, it breaks a case. I don't feel it's right taking 11 jars of honey to a store. Not one I sell to by the case.

Just some of my thoughts.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Mark, those are some good points about my prices. I think what stops me from charging the same is that I hesitate to raise the price for my co-workers, and I sure don't want to lower it for market. I haven't run into that problem yet of anyone asking me why the price difference. I will probably just say, employee discount.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Bevy,
I sell my honey to coworkers at a reduced price as well, they are like family to me but not close family, with close family it is free, the smiles I receive mean more to me than the few dollars I might have earned. There is more to life than monetary gain .


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I think if you sell at work and you let your colleagues know they get a discount price then it is OK. That way people know the "real" price and why they get it for less.

I am currently struggling with what to charge. The advice I have had from those in marketing and branding is higher than what my personal "feel good" value is....yet I do feel our honey is as equal to any being sold here.

The labels I have are more costly than I anticipated...perhaps because I only did a run of 1000 and also they have a unique shape. If I am able to harvest and sell more honey I could rationalize ordering a larger number.

Off topic for this thread but another concern I have is foreign matter getting into the honey jars. I do a gravity filter and keep the household crtitters out of the bottling area . I check each closed jar when labelling but still I worry.
I do this all by hand...too small for a bottling line.
Do others worry about this or am I overly paranoid?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

WBVC said:


> Off topic for this thread but another concern I have is foreign matter getting into the honey jars. I do a gravity filter and keep the household crtitters out of the bottling area . I check each closed jar when labelling but still I worry.
> I do this all by hand...too small for a bottling line.
> Do others worry about this or am I overly paranoid?


I worry too. I strain into 5 gallon gated honey pails, and I have gamma lids for all of them. Pooch stays out during entire extracting time. She's a german shepard and no harm to her in doing so. She also goes out during bottling times. House thoroughly cleaned and work area sanitized. I bottle every chance I get until everything jarred up. Gamma lids are sold by Dadant and Brushy Mountain. Maybe more places have them but that's where I get them from.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

With Laura's permission, I have my 3 sizes of labels saved and having online labels doing 50 sheets of small squares. If the color is better than the print/copy shop I went to for medium labels, I will stay with online labels. I will post results when I get the new labels.


----------

